# Megaman 2 favorite boss



## Greed (May 17, 2010)

Mine has got to be Heat Man because he looks like a Zippo lighter :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 17, 2010)

Flash Man, definitely. The dude can stop time. What do you mean that is not awesome?


----------



## Zuu (May 17, 2010)

air man or metal man, probably.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 17, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> air man or metal man, probably.


What is so appealing about Air Man? He's a walking fan with a stupid facial expression, and his boss fight is a pushover. Aside from the Memetic Badass appeal, there's nothing there that the others couldn't do better.


----------



## Zuu (May 18, 2010)

because i like his design? imagine a sinusoidal function where the y axis is greatness and the x axis is stupidity. there are points where something is so stupid that it's great. and that is air man.

i don't care about the "meme", but the song is nice.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 18, 2010)

Heat Man does the whole "so stupid it's awesome" thing better, though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 18, 2010)

Please, Bubble Man is much more stupid.

That said, I like Quick Man and Crash Man. Quick Man because of his design and Crash Man because his existence gave me the laugh of my life.


----------



## Peegeray (May 18, 2010)

i like quickman and heatman
quickman is cool B) even though he's kind of a bitch to fight but w/e
and heatman because he's a lighter :B


----------



## Frosty~ (May 18, 2010)

Metalman's cool because he yields the best weapon ever (which he is also weak too, huh)
Not to mention he was the first MM boss I ever fought


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 18, 2010)

metal man's cool, but his fight should have been a lot harder. Considering that the metal blade is pretty much the most broken weapon in any Megaman game ever, he could have been a bit harder.


----------



## DeadAccount (May 19, 2010)

I'm very fond of Quickman, not sure why but I have taken a liking to him.


----------

